# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Iron Clad Labs

## crashfirepm53

Iron Clad Labs. Anyone heard of them or used their gear?
Domestic source and possibly from the south. I got a free sample bottle of Tren Ace that I just started so we'll see how it goes. Price is very competive.

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> Iron Clad Labs. Anyone heard of them or used their gear?
> Domestic source and possibly from the south. I got a free sample bottle of Tren Ace that I just started so we'll see how it goes. Price is very competive.


Never heard, but there are thousands of small UGL'S. Most stay at a local level. Just out of curiosity, do they make anything besides Tren ? So many small UGL are kitchen based. Someone trying to pick up a few bucks.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Never heard, but there are thousands of small UGL'S. Most stay at a local level. Just out of curiosity, do they make anything besides Tren? So many small UGL are kitchen based. Someone trying to pick up a few bucks.


Exactly. Anyone who is computer savvy enough to know how to print a label can be a "ugl" these days. 

Be careful guys.

----------


## crashfirepm53

> Never heard, but there are thousands of small UGL'S. Most stay at a local level. Just out of curiosity, do they make anything besides Tren? So many small UGL are kitchen based. Someone trying to pick up a few bucks.


They have a full line of goodies with damn good prices. Your right, I think they have been local for a while and are just now stepping into the www.
I hit it last night with no pain and 24 hours later no site swelling. I'll see how the weights go in the next few weeks. I'm running 150mg every 3rd day with 175mg of cyp every 3rd day.

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> They have a full line of goodies with damn good prices. Your right, I think they have been local for a while and are just now stepping into the www.
> I hit it last night with no pain and 24 hours later no site swelling. I'll see how the weights go in the next few weeks. I'm running 150mg every 3rd day with 175mg of cyp every 3rd day.


Well stepping into www is not very bright, they won't be around long if they do that, at least not in the US.

----------


## MajorPectorial

> Well stepping into www is not very bright, they won't be around long if they do that, at least not in the US.


Not necessarily. They can base the site in palma for example. As long as they don't use traceable payments then..

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Not necessarily. They can base the site in palma for example. As long as they don't use traceable payments then..


Well sounds like you got it all figured out....

----------


## trikydik

almost sounds like ... never mind

----------

